# Hirsch Offers New Heater Wire Sewing Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Tajima TLMX Heater Wire Sewing Machine, offered by Hirsch, allows the user to add different thicknesses of wires, with or without insulation, to items such as apparel, household appliances, automotive seats, plumbing insulation and more, for heated wire protection against cold temperatures. For apparel, once the wiring is sewn in, it is connected to a rechargeable battery that emits a low electric charge to generate heat. 

The wire is attached using one of six zigzag swing stitch patterns that enable the Heater Wire Sewing Machine to sew a wide variety of wire sizes and types precisely onto the substrate material and allow for expansion and contraction during pressurization and operation. The result is a more durable and reliable product. 

For sample making or small production runs, a standard size wire bobbin can be used. This facilitates the easy changeover from different wire sizes because the bobbins can be easily replaced. For applications where large spools of wire are required, such as large patterns or high-volume orders, the optional Heater Wire Feeding Device is recommended.

A computer-controlled head and frame sew heater wire automatically and precisely. The pitch between stitched wires can be accurately controlled for various wire diameters. Other conventional methods of production make it difficult to accurately reproduce corners as designed. The TLMX technology has now made it possible to produce corners that are consistent in length and resistance. 

Use "Tajima DG by Pulse" embroidery software to digitize the desired pattern for sewing. The software can convert existing data and designs to stitch data files ready to run on the Heater Wire Sewing Machine. 

For more info, go to Tajima TLMX (Heater Wire Series).

For more information or a free brochure contact Hirsch Solutions at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Hirsch Solutions.


----------

